# Morel W6



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Want a sound quality mid? This is it, and it is one of the most natual sounding mid that you can buy. It has a 3" voice coil with hexagonal shaped aluminum wire, and an aluminum former. The cone is a damped polymer with a rubber surround. One thing I really like is the shallow mounting depth, which is around 2.5". These have excellent sound quality, but dont expect them to play ultra low. I have mine crossed over at 80hz at an 18db slope, and my sub takes care of low range. They are rated at 200 watts rms, but I would not try that! I would say that a true 50-100 rms is all you really need, but headroom is always a plus.

Frequency Response 45 - 5,000 Hz
Resonant Frequency (FS) 48 Hz
Sensitivity 1 watt/m 90 dB
DC Resistance (RE) 4 Ohms
Mechanical Q Factor (QMS) 2.6
Total Q Factor (Q/T) 0.64
Equivalent Cas Air Load (VAS) 10.8 liters
Net Weight x 1.2 Kg (2.7 lbs)

http://renaudio.com/CarAudioPics/big - wr-6 front.jpg 
http://renaudio.com/CarAudioPics/big - wr-6 side.jpg


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have found that Morel cone drivers can take their rated power no problem. The big VC lends itself nicely to heat dissapation.

Chad


----------



## FocusInCali (Jul 3, 2005)

For anyone interested in this driver, they are no longer called Morel USA.
They switched their name to Renaissance Audio:
http://www.renaudio.com/carstereo/WR-6.htm


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

To our valuable customers and whom it may concern,

I am pleased to announce that Morel Acoustic USA, Inc. has come to a settlement regarding the name Morel. As many of you are aware, in the past few years there has been much confusion regarding the two Morel companies. In order to eliminate this confusion, I have made a strong effort to come to a settlement with the parties involved. We have decided to continue with the use of the name Renaissance, which we have been using for the past 16 years, and stop using the name Morel. The consistent superior quality and overall product of the company, which many of you have known for over 28 years, will not be affected or changed. While our company name is being changed, the identity behind it remains the same. We will continue to produce and introduce to the industry innovative and unique designs. Please take note of our new name: Renaissance Audio Group, website: http://www.renaudio.com and email: [email protected]. Our address, phone and fax numbers will remain the same. My staff and I are looking forward to serving you in the future. Please do not hesitate to contact us if you have any questions regarding this matter.

Sincerely,

Mikhael Shabani

President


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah, I recently sold a pair. I was very fond of them. They were part of a three way set I bought a while back. I still use the dome mids. The tweeters that went along with that set -- eh, not the greatest. But talk about a set that REQUIRES you to go active! I think they did a poor job of designing the crossovers for that particular set. Sounded awful, at least in my car.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

MarkZ said:


> Yeah, I recently sold a pair. I was very fond of them. They were part of a three way set I bought a while back. I still use the dome mids. The tweeters that went along with that set -- eh, not the greatest. But talk about a set that REQUIRES you to go active! I think they did a poor job of designing the crossovers for that particular set. Sounded awful, at least in my car.


which model of the morel tweets came with your set?
and what model do you use now?
i thought the xovers for the newer morel comp sets are weak as well, but i had a two way version that had the metal chassis that did great.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

legend94 said:


> which model of the morel tweets came with your set?
> and what model do you use now?
> i thought the xovers for the newer morel comp sets are weak as well, but i had a two way version that had the metal chassis that did great.


Came with the CR-103. Not too bad, but not worth the money, IMO. Now I use an a/d/s/ 3-series tweeter.


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

legend94 is president of morel? cool...


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

cotdt said:


> legend94 is president of morel? cool...



Mikhael is a nickname  
i just posted an email that he sent out to people that had bought from him before.....


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

cotdt said:


> legend94 is president of morel? cool...


lol


----------



## 97teg (Sep 27, 2006)

Has anyone compared this speaker to a scan rev or seas w18? Ive been looking at this speaker for a while to do a nice 2 way setup.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

MarkZ said:


> Came with the CR-103. Not too bad, but not worth the money, IMO. Now I use an a/d/s/ 3-series tweeter.


is the 3 series tweet you use like the px concept? where do you have them located? thanks


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

legend94 said:


> is the 3 series tweet you use like the px concept? where do you have them located? thanks


I don't believe it is, but I'm not familiar with the px. Mine are in the dash. When I had the Morels, I tried them in the dash and in the doors angled roughly towards the driver.


----------

